# Sally Mann Wins Prix Pictet 2021



## cgw (Dec 17, 2021)

Some striking images:









						US photographer Sally Mann wins 2021 Prix Pictet for series on wildfires
					

Artist beats 11 others on shortlist for global sustainability prize in ceremony at London’s V&A




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2021)

She's awesome.   ❤  I hadn't heard about this until today, so thanks for this link!


----------

